# Christina Aguilera in Marie Claire



## misstwiggwinkle (Nov 28, 2007)

*Christina Aguilera bares her baby bump on cover of American magazine*









Diva Christina Aguilera has bared her baby bump to the world, appearing in a saucy shoot for American magazine Marie Claire. 

The "Sexy Mama" shoot, featured in the January 2008 issue of Marie Claire, reveals that the baby was an unexpected surprise for the singer and husband Jordan Bratman. 

"We were planning on starting to try after the tour," she is quoted by Hollywood gossip website Perez Hilton as saying in the article. 




"And so, I had gone off the Pill to prepare my body, because I didn't know how much time it would take. You've heard it takes some time. 

"Except with Power Egg and Super Sperm here ... I'm like, Oh, my God, can you believe it just happened?" 

The pregnancy - discovered when she still had a month left on tour - left her wearing a heart monitor on stage as she took extra care to protect the baby. 









"I was paranoid," she reportedly admitted. 

"There are so many things that could go wrong—somebody could slip, somebody could fall, I could fall. There was no way in hell I was going to jeopardize my baby for my show. 

"I didn't want to make the audience uncomfortable, like, 'Pregnant lady onstage! Is she going to be OK?' But I had to announce it to my band and my dancers, because I wanted to make sure they had my back." 

Aguilera also reportedly spoke on the fact that her pregnancy was announced to the world by the less-than-discreet Paris Hilton. 

"Because I hadn't said anything, people thought I was trying to keep it this big, bad secret, and that's not the case at all. I just wasn't commenting. I'm not being like, 'Hey, everybody, I'm pregnant!' I'm not that girl."

Aguilera says she likes the idea of a big family, although she doesn’t have a set number of kids in mind… But the domestication of Christina Aguilera is likely to be complicated. What will it mean for someone who has treated her confrontational sexuality as both a rallying cry and a right?

"We’re so labeled. If you’re too sexual, you’re slutty. If you’re not sexual enough, you’re a prude. I like to put it out there as a topic of conversation. Why does it bother you? What’s your problem with it? Am I really hurting you? Let’s get to the root of it. I have more than one side of me that likes to get out on a stage and sing. Sometimes I want to be aggressive, sometimes I want to feel empowered in my sexuality and my vulnerability. I want to put all that out there."


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2007)

Christina cracks me up.  She is so full of it.  You aren't the 'Hey, everybody, I'm pregnant!' girl but you are the hey everybody I am going to pose nude with my pregnant belly in Marie Claire.  Ummm...ok.

I have to be honest and say that I am not really feeling the pics.  The cover is a little disturbing to me and the full nude shot just isn't doing it.  I can't put my finger on it but I just don't like it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 28, 2007)

I see what she's saying because she never "announced" that she was expecting, she just could no longer hide it. But you could actually see the bump during the last leg of her tour. I don't understand her doing the cover, though. But whateva...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ I have to be honest and say that I am not really feeling the pics.  The cover is a little disturbing to me and the full nude shot just isn't doing it.  I can't put my finger on it but I just don't like it._

 
I Agree!! They are so ....odd..or something. Like it's too much. I am not feeling it at all!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmm...demi moore already did this.  not an original cover...once was enough.  we get it already - a baby is the new "It" thing in hollywood.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 28, 2007)

The other day, I saw a bare all crotch shot of her getting out of her car in a mini dress with 3" heels.   Ok, I was crotch blinded again.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The other day, I saw a bare all crotch shot of her getting out of her car in a mini dress with 3" heels. Ok, I was crotch blinded again._

 
haha...once a lady, always a lady...no matter how pregnant!  i'm sure we'll get a post-birth shot just like the one from miss brit.  who doesn't love a before and after!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 29, 2007)

ew...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 29, 2007)

She's beautiful as any pregnant woman is but I would love to see her unairbrushed and unbronzed. That would be very impressive.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2007)

haha i know...where are the stretch marks???


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

Photoshop is a helluva drug.  I hope pregnant women do not start low self-esteeming when they see this cover.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2007)

That cover shot just looks uber slutty to me. Blech. You can embrace your body and such, but it just looks cheap on a mag cover


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2007)

Her hair is ratty as hell on that cover!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 29, 2007)

i don't really like the cover pic but that naked one of her is amazing. she is absolutely gorgeous and glowing..


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think she looks great in the nude picture.  I'm not a fan of the cover though.. i don't think the mini leather jacket exactly embraces the essence of motherhood in that photo lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not opposed to pregnant women nude on magazine covers. However, this were really cheap and tacky looking photos. They're also clearly altered.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 29, 2007)

not cute.

the smile i feel throws it off. demi moore did hers sooo much better.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey, why don't these women who pose naked have their SO or husband's pose nude too?


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Hey, why don't these women who pose naked have their SO or husband's pose nude too?_

 
Hey, that's a good point.  That would actually be pretty cool, I think.


----------



## XShear (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Hey, why don't these women who pose naked have their SO or husband's pose nude too?_

 
THAT would be a fantastic idea. 

I've never really cared for Christina or her looks - especially as of late. Way too much of a over-the-top glamour queen, IMHO.


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 29, 2007)

am i the only one who thinks she looks gorgeous!?


----------



## n_c (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks she looks gorgeous!?_

 

No, I think so too


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Hey, why don't these women who pose naked have their SO or husband's pose nude too?_

 
Because penises are ugly.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 29, 2007)

wow front cover yellow hair or what


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_not cute.

the smile i feel throws it off. demi moore did hers sooo much better._

 
The bronzer or blush she's wearing on the cover doesn't look right, either. Shouldn't she have that natural pregnant glow?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Hey, why don't these women who pose naked have their SO or husband's pose nude too?_

 
No one is stopping the SOs if that is something they wish to pursue.  There is no reason why they can't.

I think Christina looks nice.  She looks happy.   She needs to do something about that big beer gut though.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks she looks gorgeous!?_

 
i think she looks gorgeous too


----------



## little teaser (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Because penises are ugly._

 
no.. not ALL penises are ugly


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_no.. not ALL penises are ugly_

 
*shrug*



Genitalia, male or female, isn't pretty.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

I've seen some nice vaginas and penises.  They are rare but I've been impressed a few times, I have to admit.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Because penises are ugly._

 

Who made that rule?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Who made that rule?_

 
Have you ever seen one?  They're fun to play with and make turtles with, but no...not pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Besides, women are way prettier than men.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Shouldn't she have that natural pregnant glow?_

 
She has been fighting the pretty natural pregnant glow look since she got pregnant. Every picture I see of her she's wearing tons of make-up, esp. bronzer and eyeshadow.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_She has been fighting the pretty natural pregnant glow look since she got pregnant. Every picture I see of her she's wearing tons of make-up, esp. bronzer and eyeshadow._

 
That is true!  In a way I like it because pregnancy hasn't changed her.  She just keeps on keepin' on.  However, it would be nice to see her look softer and more natural, even if it's just for a photoshoot.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree that it's nice to see a person who is true to herself in all circumstances- I just personally think her make-up isn't flattering on her in the amount that she wears it. She's a beautiful woman with incredible talent. I think she could go with less, or even the same amount of makeup applied differently. 

I guess its not the amount of makeup, it's the application. Don't get me wrong, I love dramatic looks (many of the ladies on this board are fabulous examples!) but I'm just not impressed by hers. I do love her lipstick though


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL that cover shot also reminds me of when I was graduating highschool, they tried to make me take a picture in a leather jacket, grabbing the lapels, for the school picture package. I refused to do it! Looks like Xtina didn't!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have you ever seen one? They're fun to play with and make turtles with, but no...not pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Besides, women are way prettier than men._

 
I married a male and everything about him is attractive to me. 

I don't feel that very attractive males are less attractive than females.   My hubby doesn't wear makeup and doesn't curl or straighten his hair.  He is very attractive to me.  He is attractive without anything.  That's what makes him more attractive IMO.  No pushup bra, no lace, no mini skirts, no 3" heels.  

No, women are not more attractive to men than naturally attractive males.  My hubby's  muscle structure, shape of his body, hair on his body, shape of his legs, shape of his hands, shape of his chest and face are not less beautiful than any woman on the planet to me.  He is like a different unique beautiful creature called male.  

Seeing an attractive half naked man side ways in the position this lady is posed would be very pleasing to view.  Hey, put heels on him too.  That doesn't bother me.    I would mind the little leather jacket on a very attractive half naked male either.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Seeing an attractive half naked man side ways in the position this lady is posed would be very pleasing to view.  Hey, put heels on him too.  That doesn't bother me.  I would mind the little leather jacket on a very attractive half naked male either._

 
I was with you until this last paragraph.  I hate seeing men all laid out like Playboy playmates.  It's so played.  I couldn't see a man in that leather jacket either, unless he was a hustler.  LOL.  But Aside from that I totally understand your point.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I married a male and everything about him is attractive to me. 

I don't feel that very attractive males are less attractive than females.   My hubby doesn't wear makeup and doesn't curl or straighten his hair.  He is very attractive to me.  He is attractive without anything.  That's what makes him more attractive IMO.  No pushup bra, no lace, no mini skirts, no 3" heels.  

No, women are not more attractive to men than naturally attractive males.  My hubby's  muscle structure, shape of his body, hair on his body, shape of his legs, shape of his hands, shape of his chest and face are not less beautiful than any woman on the planet to me.  He is like a different unique beautiful creature called male.  

Seeing an attractive half naked man side ways in the position this lady is posed would be very pleasing to view.  Hey, put heels on him too.  That doesn't bother me.    I would mind the little leather jacket on a very attractive half naked male either._

 
*shrug*
To each her own.
I won't limit myself to one gender. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the softness of a woman, and her smell, and her taste, and her skin. Those things are amazing and wonderful and immeasurably attractive.
I love my husband, but I love women too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 29, 2007)

Personally, I have always loved Christina. I think she is beautiful and I've always like her over the top revealing outfits. I think she's gorgeous. But honestly I hate these pictures. I've seen some really beautiful classy prego pictures but I don't like these at all. Something about her face/smile . Egh. I dunno. Yuck.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

No, I don't want a man looking like Playboy stuff. I will have to get an example of what I am talking about for Uh demonstration purposes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, no I got the shug from -shimmer. LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

In regard to turtles, I happen to think turtles are cute.  I own one.  Here is his picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









When I was talking about a pose for males in a similiar side view like Xtina, I was thinking  something on the order of this.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No one is stopping the SOs if that is something they wish to pursue. There is no reason why they can't.
_

 
Personally, I wish someone would be brave enough to start the trend and copy it over and over again like many women have done off of Demi.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_In regard to turtles, I happen to think turtles are cute. I own one. Here is his picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









When I was talking about a pose for males in a similiar side view like Xtina, I was thinking something on the order of this.




_

 
I wanna get me some of that!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I've seen some nice vaginas and penises. They are rare but I've been impressed a few times, I have to admit._

 

I am not sure that I understand you.  Are you saying that you haven't seen  impressive male equipment? Ugh, There are men out there that possess things that are classified under "OMG"!  It's the real deal.  No fake stuff.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I am not sure that I understand you.  Are you saying that you haven't seen  impressive male equipment? Ugh, There are men out there that possess things that are classified under "OMG"!  It's the real deal.  No fake stuff._

 
No, you didn't understand me.  I was saying that, like Shimmer, I have to agree that penises and vaginas aren't much to look at for the most part.  However, I have seen some that were very nice from both sexes.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2007)

I think alot of the husbands/boyfriends of the celebrities don't or wouldn't pose because they don't have the bodies for it.  Some of them do, alot don't.  I don't want to see Jordan Bratman posing nude.  I'm reeeeal straight on that.

Now, people like David Beckham or Gavin Rossdale I can see.  I think it would be nice to see them pose with their wives.  I like the shots David and Victoria did for W Magazine.

I have to say that pics like the gentleman you posted don't do anything for me but alot of women like that, as evidenced by GreekChick.


----------



## IL0VEMYB0Y (Nov 30, 2007)

WAH....are you kidding me! Christina Aguilera is FREAKEN H0TT!. nude or w/o okay


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think alot of the husbands/boyfriends of the celebrities don't or wouldn't pose because they don't have the bodies for it.  Some of them do, alot don't.  I don't want to see Jordan Bratman posing nude.  I'm reeeeal straight on that.

Now, people like David Beckham or Gavin Rossdale I can see.  I think it would be nice to see them pose with their wives.  I like the shots David and Victoria did for W Magazine.

I have to say that pics like the gentleman you posted don't do anything for me but alot of women like that, as evidenced by GreekChick._

 
iawtc. 100%.




yick. Hairy man. *shudder*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

Personally, I like hairy men or not as hairy, but NO shaving.

On a side note:  I would have posted several pictures of men, but I didn't think they may be appropriate for the forum.  I tried to be careful.  You know what I mean.  It's that old double standard.  It's okay to see women, but not men.  I don't agree with it, but it's just the way it is.  

Back to X-tina, I think the picture is too photoshopped.  I think it would have looked better a bit better on the more realistic side.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 30, 2007)

I like hairy men too. I'm not talking about overly excessive back hair, and bushes, but a bit of hair for me is masculine, and I find that attractive. No hair, and the man looks like a pre-pubescent boy to me.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Back to X-tina, I think the picture is too photoshopped.  I think it would have looked better a bit better on the more realistic side._

 

Fo sho


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I like hairy men too. I'm not talking about overly excessive back hair, and bushes, but a bit of hair for me is masculine, and I find that attractive. No hair, and the man looks like a pre-pubescent boy to me._

 
Totally agree.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I like hairy men too. I'm not talking about overly excessive back hair, and bushes, but a bit of hair for me is masculine, and I find that attractive. No hair, and the man looks like a pre-pubescent boy to me._

 
I think it's because I like girls too.
And I have sensitive skin.
And hair makes me itch.
And I don't like organic dental floss.

Though I can't say which reason is the most prevailing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that may be - Shimmer. Everyone has their own preferences and that's what makes us all beautiful and unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have always been into males.  I have played kiss and chase with boys as young as 3.  I dream of men all the time.  See hair feels great to me.  Keep you warm like fur.  Run your fingers on it or grab it.  Roar!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

(Of the topic) Shimmer -  I know this may sound funny to you, but everytime I wear this lipstick I think of you.  It's by Prescriptives.  It's called Pink Paradise Shimmer.   Wouldn't it be cute if you had a lipstick named after you.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Well that may be - Shimmer. Everyone has their own preferences and that's what makes us all beautiful and unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have always been into males.  I have played kiss and chase with boys as young as 3.  I dream of men all the time.  See hair feels great to me.  Keep you warm like fur.  Run your fingers on it or grab it.  Roar!_

 
Yech. He grows hair, he can sleep on the other side of the bed, in full sweats. Yuck. No. Itchy. Ow. My skin is entirely too sensitive to be touching all of that mess in the middle of the night.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_(Of the topic) Shimmer -  I know this may sound funny to you, but everytime I wear this lipstick I think of you.  It's by Prescriptives.  It's called Pink Paradise Shimmer.   Wouldn't it be cute if you had a lipstick named after you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool's one word.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*shrug*
To each her own.
I won't limit myself to one gender. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the softness of a woman, and her smell, and her taste, and her skin. Those things are amazing and wonderful and immeasurably attractive.
I love my husband, but I love women too._


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think it's because I like girls too.
And I have sensitive skin.
And hair makes me itch.
And I don't like organic dental floss.

Though I can't say which reason is the most prevailing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking about this...Aside from sensitivity, could it be you don't like hairy men because you're into women? That is an extremely interesting subject. Are you into pretty boys, or more scruffy ones? Do you like facial hair, or do you prefer shaved? 
Could it be you don't like hairy men because you consider it very masculine, which is the complete contrary of a woman's essence (soft skin, her smell)? Basically, do you prefer men who are more feminised, and by that I mean those that don't exude a certain testosterone filled aura?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I was thinking about this...Aside from sensitivity, could it be you don't like hairy men because you're into women? 
That is an extremely interesting subject. 
Are you into pretty boys, or more scruffy ones? 
Do you like facial hair, or do you prefer shaved? 
Could it be you don't like hairy men because you consider it very masculine, which is the complete contrary of a woman's essence (soft skin, her smell)?
 Basically, do you prefer men who are more feminised, and by that I mean those that don't exude a certain testosterone filled aura?_

 
Yes, except I'm not a lesbian. I like men just as much as I like women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes it is.
Scruffy actually.
Either is fine.
It's possible, but I doubt it's the masculinity that turns me off. Mainly I just don't like itching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, I don't like girly men, not a bit. I like a man who exudes an aura of power and strength and masculinity. I like brawny men, and aggressive ones (as I'm an aggressive female in bed, and simply don't enjoy passivity), and men whose hands feel like they could break me if they tried. I like broad shoulders, meaty muscles, etc. 
I'm not into the Abercrombie boi, and I don't particularly care for the effeminate type that's become popular the past several years. 
For me to be with a man (or a woman) that person's going to have to be able to handle me and my personality...and a girly man can't do that.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_








_

 
My thoughts exactly!  Plus Shimmer's hot...so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to that!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_LOL that cover shot also reminds me of when I was graduating highschool, they tried to make me take a picture in a leather jacket, grabbing the lapels, for the school picture package. I refused to do it! Looks like Xtina didn't!_

 
Ahaha! Yeah, the cover reminds me of a Glamour Shots picture.  I actually love the nude one, though...she reminds me of a Varga girl in that one.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks she looks gorgeous!?_

 
i do!
i hope i look like that when im pregnant haha


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are a couple more shots of Christina


----------



## nunu (Dec 3, 2007)

she does look beautiful but she didn't have to pose naked!!...


----------



## fingie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think she looks gorgeous, even if a little too "done up"
She's carrying very similarly to how I carried my daughter, and it makes me wish that I had taken some "real" pregnancy photos--not just belly shots. Hah.


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Eh she could could kept this one for herself. Definite miss.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok, i am a little late posting lol only becuase i went to Jewel today.. ( i dontk now if any of you know what jewel is...) but yea, and i saw this magazine and i was like.. OMG..

The first thing I thought was she is BEAUTIFUL!

and I still think that.. but then again i think all pregnant women are beautiful...unless your britney spears.. i didn't think she was pretty preggers. I think K-Fed ruined britney spears life..  she was pretty before he came in the pic.

lets just hope x-tina ag. doesn't turn into a fat slob like britney.. i doubt she will though, she seems to have more respect for herself than britney ever did. =)


----------



## aziajs (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ Jewel grocery store.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont know if they have jewels in cali. my aunt never heard if it before lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 10, 2007)

Jewel is only a Chicago-area chain. Most grocery stores are fairly regional, unless they're Whole Foods or Trader Joe's or Wal-Mart or Wegman's (but I think Wegman's is pretty regional, too).

I live in Chicago now, and I was very confused when people would tell me that certain apartments were near Jewel. I thought they were talked about jewelry stores, and I didn't know why that was important


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_not cute.

the smile i feel throws it off. demi moore did hers sooo much better._

 
Does anyone have a pic of Demi??


----------



## redambition (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No one is stopping the SOs if that is something they wish to pursue.  There is no reason why they can't.

I think Christina looks nice.  She looks happy.   She needs to do something about that big beer gut though._

 





 i'm sure it'll disappear mere moments after the birth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn those superstars with personal trainers to help them get their pre-baby bods back!

there's no denying that they are stunning pictures, but they aren't to my taste. i think that baby bump pictures are wonderful (and if i ever end up with with a bump there is sure as hell going to be a "baby's first photo shoot"), but these ones just don't reach out and grab me.

edit: about the the second lot of piccies aziajs posted -  the first one is just fabulous. that's the kind of pic i'm talking about. the second one - not so good to me. i'm of the opinion that bump pics should be trying to say "i am beautiful", not "i'm still sexy".


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one looks a little too _"I hope you enjoyed the show, fellas.  Tip big, I need to go buy diapers for the 6 I already have at home"_.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This one looks a little too "I hope you enjoyed the show, fellas.  Tip big, I need to go buy diapers for the 6 I already have at home"._

 
Yeah.  Pretty much.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

I am sorry, but this was attached. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^^  I am trying to get Demi to show up.  This was court case.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

This was in 1991.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

demi looks great...I think thats one of the classier celebrity "im pregnant and naked" pics...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2007)

eeehh! gives me the creeps


----------



## User67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks she looks gorgeous!?_

 
No, I think she looks amazing.


----------



## User67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This one looks a little too "I hope you enjoyed the show, fellas.  Tip big, I need to go buy diapers for the 6 I already have at home"._

 
Who says pregnant women can't still be sexy & sensual?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Who says pregnant women can't still be sexy & sensual?_

 
I don't think that MAC_Whore is saying that they can't be.  I think that she is saying that these pics do not convey "sexy & sensual" and I have to agree with her.  I think they are over the top to the point where it cheapens her and the beauty of her pregnancy.


----------



## User67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't think that MAC_Whore is saying that they can't be.  I think that she is saying that these pics do not convey "sexy & sensual" and I have to agree with her.  I think they are over the top to the point where it cheapens her and the beauty of her pregnancy._

 
I think she is just being the same Christina that she has always been. She's has always been super sexy & over the top glamorous. That's what I love about her.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I think she is just being the same Christina that she has always been. She's has always been super sexy & over the top glamorous. That's what I love about her._

 
I agree with that.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 14, 2007)

I love the nude shot but agree that the front cover is just....not right? Also her 613 Blond extentions and bronzed look just don't go at all but i certainly don't think they look ratty. Her skin is too dark to pull it off.  But I still think she is gorgeous anyway. I think all pregnant women look beautiful.


----------

